# 64 GTO Tire and wheel Question



## Wickedgoat (Nov 1, 2016)

My name is Wickedgoat, this is my first post. I am 55 years old and back into muscle cars after 35 years away. I bought a "real" 64 GTO w/ factory a/c from a junkyard in Tucson. Right now it has no motor, trans, and some cheesey looking 14" slotted aluminum mags. The skinny tires are rotted right off it. I have plans to do a full off body resto at some point.
Right now I want to put some wheels and rubber on it so I can move it around and get started. I happen to have a nice set of 235-65-15s rubber.

Here are my questions:

How difficult will it be to find some 15" steel wheels with correct bolt pattern?

Will that rubber fit?

Can I run 15" wheels and upgrade to powerful modern disk brakes at a later point?

Many of the younger generation insist I run 17" or 18" wheels with fatter rubber on the back. But to be honest, I don't like that look. When I used to street race in the mid seventies Most ran 15" and stock height in front with a slight rake in the back. I know times have changed and I'm looking at suspension kits right now.

Be nice if I could find some steel wheels, paint them and toss on the 235-65-15s until I learn a little more here on the GTO forum.


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

Most any GM wheel with a 4 3/4" bolt pattern will fit fine. These were common on GM A-bodies like Chevelles, Le Mans, Cutlass, Skylark/Special. 

Welcome to the forum....and we applaud your desire to stay with 15" wheels like the rest of us (well, most of us).


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Welcome to the forum! 
Looking for nice clean original GM 15x7 4 3/4 bolt pattern steel wheels, watch in the yards & the Trades for '73-77 GM A body's ( Cutlass, Malibus, LeMans, Specials, Regals) & the A-Specials (GrandPrixs & Montes). Once the '78 A body's arrived, nearly all received 14" wheels. While '77 - mid 80's GM B-Body's with light duty rear axles will have needed 4 3/4" bolt pattern, nearly all will also have 15x6 wheels.. Another problem with the later GM 15" wheels is the center section eventually loses the 4 nub design that hold on a poverty cap style wheel cover. Have pulled quite a few sets of '71 & '72 15x7 AX coded wheels over the years, they are much tougher to find & very desirable to Concours restorers. For a non stock use, if you're looking for nice used, ton more '73-77 15x7's out there in used parts circles.


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

Pinion head said:


> Welcome to the forum!
> Looking for nice clean original GM 15x7 4 3/4 bolt pattern steel wheels, watch in the yards & the Trades for '73-77 GM A body's ( Cutlass, Malibus, LeMans, Specials, Regals) & the A-Specials (GrandPrixs & Montes). Once the '78 A body's arrived, nearly all received 14" wheels. While '77 - mid 80's GM B-Body's with light duty rear axles will have needed 4 3/4" bolt pattern, nearly all will also have 15x6 wheels.. Another problem with the later GM 15" wheels is the center section eventually loses the 4 nub design that hold on a poverty cap style wheel cover. Have pulled quite a few sets of '71 & '72 15x7 AX coded wheels over the years, they are much tougher to find & very desirable to Concours restorers. For a non stock use, if you're looking for nice used, ton more '73-77 15x7's out there in used parts circles.


_PinionHead_ is very knowledgeable, depend on it. Also, the "73 and up A bodies all had disc brakes, so this info should serve you well.:smile3:


----------



## Wickedgoat (Nov 1, 2016)

Thank you for your help. I apologize, shortly after I posted I found the forum section with tire and wheel size. This weekend I will hunt down some wheel for a test fit of the 235-65-15 rubber. Thanks for the tip about the little nubs that hold the poverty style cap. I like that look. 

If I do buy some new wheels should I go with 15 x 7, or 15x 8 ? I suppose it is tough to answer as I will soon upgrade the front end parts and that will determine what size rubber I can run. 

Thank you for all your help. The '64 is my favorite car...I'm 55 and I don't plan on selling it...very excited. This weekend I will sign up for PHS, see wha motor and trans parts I can come up with.

I know the car was Grenadier Red, with medium Red interior, and came with factory air. My friend told me a/c cars did not have tri power but I have a '64 tri power manifold. 

So far I'm leaning toward Rally II wheels, RAM air exhaust manifolds (if they will work) and a Muncie four speed wth a rear end geared to best quarter mile times. I'll be here on the forum from now on. Any advice is more than welcome!


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Welcome. '69-'72 A-body disc brakes and spindles will bolt right on to your '64 and will work great and not change the front end alignment angles at all. A very cheap and easy upgrade. X3 on not going with Ghetto wheels...I'm your age, and have owned early GTO's since the '70's, and have a '65 Hardtop and a '67 ragtop that I've had for over 35 years. I guess I never grew out of it! A great look for a '64 is 15" steel wheels with redline tires or blackwall tires and poverty or 'dog dish' hubcaps. Very low key and business-like looking. Good luck.


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

I think if you're going for a more stock/traditional look, you would do well with the 15X7 wheels on all four corners. this way you would not have any clearance problems to deal with. You could do wider wheels later when its on the road and you've seen alot and have a good idea of the look you want and the clearance problems involved, if any.


----------



## Piedog (Feb 14, 2013)

Welcome to the forum! 
Lots of terrific folks here willing to share their vast array of GTO knowledge. (I'm not one of the gurus!) To each his own, but the poverty cap look is my cup of tea also. Somewhere in the posts are pics of my '64 with 16's & American mags and with 14's & caps that replaced them. Anyway, enjoy your project and keep us posted on the progress.


----------



## 64GTOConvertible (Aug 28, 2016)

I have 225/60R15 on front and 255/60 on rear. Granted, my engine isn't installed yet but there's plenty of clearance in the rear.


----------



## Wickedgoat (Nov 1, 2016)

Thanks everyone. I will look for some 15 x 7 and some poverty caps. I'm picking up a Muncie four speed right now. Car was just pulled out of junkyard. I am kept awake at night thinking about the resto-mod. Right now the decision has been made to get it up and running. Still shoveling mouse shit out of interior now. Removed entire interior except dash. 
I may move over to my own page here once I navigate through site. Start a project journal. I am going to need help and technical advice!


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

If you start a project journal, you may want to look at Dan Woodland's project journal under Barnfinds and Restoration (if you haven't already done so). Dan's done a great job documenting his "Goat Resurrection".

Best of luck with your '64!


----------



## Rlamarche1 (Nov 22, 2016)

I have attached a photo of my 64 with 14 inch wheels and poverty caps. Gives you an idea of what yours will look like only with 15 inch wheels.


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

Rlamarche1 said:


> I have attached a photo of my 64 with 14 inch wheels and poverty caps. Gives you an idea of what yours will look like only with 15 inch wheels.


Beatiful car, well done!


----------



## Wickedgoat (Nov 1, 2016)

So nice. What size rubber?


----------



## Rlamarche1 (Nov 22, 2016)

F70-14 Redlines. I am going to put 205/75R14's on soon.


----------



## Wickedgoat (Nov 1, 2016)

Nice. I want my 64 to be so sexy


----------

